# Who from SailNet would you most like to meet in person?



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

It's winter time, so instead of discussing the usual....

Who from SailNet would you most like to meet in person? I can honestly say that I think we have a really good group here and with the very rare exceptions of posters that have come and gone with <10 posts just to attack, I would like to meet in person anyone from SailNet.

*For this thread please list the one person you would most like to meet from SailNet and why. *

For me, it's a tough call. Since I have to pick one, I think I'd like to meet Cap'n Aaron. I bet I could learn a thing or two from his experiences or at least enjoy a good sea-story. He seems like a really interesting and fun guy to have a rum with and I'd really like to actually see him haul up that ridiculous anchor setup of his. 

What about you? Who would you like to meet and why?

MedSailor


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Cough, cough, cough, (bromance!) cough, cough....


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Hmm, tough question. Lots of people with lots of great stories. I'd can cut out the religious types right off the bat, impossible to hold any sensible conversation as it always comes back to "I'm right because I believe it to be so". I'd also cut out anyone who never has a drink, can't trust 'em. I guess they'd need to speak English (arguably that cuts out all the Americans, but I'll let that one ride). No-one with a boat over 40', there's just no need.
*shrug*, dunno. It'd probably be fun to sink a boat and then a few beers with Smacky, mostly he seems a guy who likes to talk sh*t and doesn't take life too seriously. Or someone else. Or no-one.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

For me it would have to be Jeff_H. The ensuing discussion of yacht design and the stuff I'd learn about getting the best out of my boat would be enormously useful.

..but it ain't ever likely to happen, so I'll make do with meeting the many Sailnet members over here instead, and not limiting the discussion.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Good question.

I have met over 50 or 60 already and talked to numerous others on the phone, We are lucky in the Chesapeake as we have a really active group and get together a lot over the year including having an annual Rondevous. So I hope to meet most in my region sooner or later. I got to meet Mainesail (my idol) Chuckles and David PM in October who i followed over the years. Jeff H is a really cool guy too.

I am hoping to meet some of my LI brethern on my trips up north. Like Caleb, Tempest, Rob Gallagher, and Bene ( We have talked though)..

I am going to put down the following names as I think they will be more difficult to meet becasue of geographics.

BLjones- knwledgeable,we got off on the wrong foot, seems like a good guy
Sequitar- not just his voyage, but he loves and knows his food
Faster- so evenhanded
JonEisenberg- knowledge and is usually even handed for an old salt
PCP- I goota know what makes him tick and hes very knowledgeable
CarlieCobra- boat building knowledge
Cruisingdad- need BBQ tips and need to show him how to use a knife
Jameswilson- like his stories and to argue politics
JRD22- love his boat
BLTski- seems like a good guy
Minniewaska- we but heads but over margarittas would have a good time
Hellosailor- have always enjoyed his posts
Melra- cause you seem neat...and can put up with gary
Jackdale- to discuss politics
PBeezer to argue politics
Killary-sailor- his stories have to be great
Cupper- to discuss politics
Marcel- Just because
LT Goshen- Just because
Medsailor-to just talk life as I like his life philosphy
Hillnme- good guy


There are so many geeze. I feel lucky and blessed to have met so many, and when i comes down to it many of us share the love of the sea and boats. I have come to the conclusion that after looking at my PB friends who are nice, and just love to party, the sailors really all have opinions ( strong ones too). I think that comes from not just anyone who wants to sail can and just do it. You have to have knowledge and like a challenge. With that comes a personality mind set which is semi type A or strongly type A and opinionated. Id rather have that than a bunch of dead heads.

This is my only reason for being on Sailnet really to gain knowledge, the commradierie, and I believe in paying it back to get others interested. A family ( kids/ couples) that sails together, spends time togther on a small boat out in nature gets a special bond. I am glad sailnet exists as it makes it easier to meet similar "sailing" people. 

I hope I someday get to meet the people on my list and have left many others off


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Well if I got to pick from this crew.......denise 030, What with brains, good looks, and on the money posts in a guys field! I'm impressed............Dale


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Any of the right wing posters in the "sewer" - in a bare knuckles brawl at the back of the yacht club parking lot.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Everyone!!! with a few...and really only a few exceptions. 

BUT that wasn't the rules was it???

CruisingDad. 

He is just a damn nice guy who knows alot of stuff about boats but very really feels the need to make sure everyone here knows he knows alot of stuff about boats. 

For those who have been around here for a few years you will know that he has been at different times the Sailnet peacemaker, ass kicker, ideas man, joker, voice of reason, optimist, realist, catalyst and negotiator.

Bromance OUT.


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Mainsail for me. Maybe he could give me a knowledge transfusion.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Like chef, I have met around 50-60 folks already. I don't have any particular reason for wanting to meet any particular person though. I just basically like putting a face to a name. And if I get off my lazy a$$ this spring, I'll meet a bunch more.


----------



## AncientTech (Jun 16, 2012)

In the short time since returning to sailing I have met many outside of SailNet in my journey to buy a boat. What this allowed me to learn is that every sailor is the others teacher and that I would like to met everyone in SailNet. Sailors are still a band unto ourselves. Whom can we relate to, share our love, passions and failures with except our own. No one else can empathize with us and we each must learn from and take care of the other because it is our very lives we commit to our passion each time we cast off and make way for the horizon. So yes, kind or grizzled, meek or opinionated, fair or salty I hope to met every SailNet member in my journey for they are my clan.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

PaulinVictoria said:


> It'd probably be fun to sink a boat and then a few beers with Smacky


Ditto


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

PaulinVictoria said:


> ....No-one with a boat over 40', there's just no need......


I have no idea what difference it makes.


----------



## AirborneSF (Dec 14, 2010)

I would have to say, my fellow Chesapeake sailors, I am planning to attend the June 8th meeting, so if no one kicks me out? Some of our members in So.Car. to maybe bumb a ride when down home. Goodness, really, just about everyone you ALL know much more than I, and I want to know more. .02


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

I wouldn't mind meeting members from on the Chesapeake. In the 3 years I've been on Cobb Island on the Potomac I've only actually met a couple.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Only the Conservatives and Liberals! The rest are 'empty-headed' dolts! Oh.... and maybe the undecideds as well.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm sure you'd all make for a fine conversation or sailing crew. I'd be happy to meet just about anyone from SN since we all share at least several common interests. 

But for me, I'd love to sit down with Bob Perry someday and just pick his brain and maybe sketch a few boats...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

As c2s/Dave mentioned, the Chesapeake Bay folks have built a great community among SN through the annual SN rendezvous in June, so I have met several members and have become good friends with many and we always look forward to the event every year! 

I know I forgot some, but SN Members I have not met face to face but would enjoy the opportunity to...
Cruisingdad
Faster
Maine Sail
Hellosailor
jackdale
jrd22
CalebD 
bljones
Flyingwelshman
SimonV
BubbleheadMD
Jameswilson29
Killarney Sailor
Smack Daddy
rockDAWG
erps
PCP
and of course they are no loger here, but I would really enjoy meeting Camaraderie, Giulietta, and Denby

Whoops...were we only to pick one? Then I would have to go with Cruisingdad, then I could buy him a beer and say thanks


----------



## skaterp14 (May 21, 2012)

capt.aaron


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I have meet several persons in person from both here and A-S.
Many long lasting friendships started right here, almost too many to name.
I look forward to meeting many more in the months to come including the rendezvous on the Chessie.
Also, hope to see many familiar faces from the Midwest at Strictly Sail Chicago.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Cruisingdad. 

No doubt. He is one of the most stand-up dudes I've ever encountered anywhere online. I personally owe him a lot.

I've been very fortunate to meet several other SNers and actually sail with a few. I hope to keep up that tradition. I also hope to one day take BobP up on his offer to hang with him at his shack. That would be pretty damn cool.

(PS - There are a few others I'd like to meet in the ring. Heh-heh.)


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

smackdaddy said:


> Cruisingdad.


Your not missing anything! JUST KIDDING BRIAN!
What I miss most about our meeting was the fact that I did not get to meet Chase and his other brother. (As you can see my memory is lacking)

I don't understand all of you that say you want to meet Dad.
Now his wife Cindy, that I understand.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

all of Lady Chatterly's folks (that's the people that hang in chat day after day). Them first, then everyone else.


----------



## hannah2 (Nov 15, 2012)

Paulo from Portugal = PCP. Is there anyone who knows more here on modern boat design and has given all so much info in one thread, INTERESTING SAILBOATS. 

I hope there is a chance to meet up with him this summer.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, if we get to pick more than one, I should probably have listed CharlieCobra also (thanks for the reminder, C2S!) ...but given the that my introduction would be something along the lines of "Did you bring your tools?" we'd be far too busy to chat about Sailnet. 

I'm surprised no-one wants to meet 'old Fuzzy (a.k.a TDW). He's an interesting guy... really!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hartley18 said:


> Well, if we get to pick more than one, I should probably have listed CharlieCobra also (thanks for the reminder, C2S!) ...but given the that my introduction would be something along the lines of "Did you bring your tools?" we'd be far too busy to chat about Sailnet.
> 
> I'm surprised no-one wants to meet 'old Fuzzy (a.k.a TDW). He's an interesting guy... really!


Great point. I don't know how I forgot about TD. Another one of the best.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Way too many to pick just one...

I'd like to see SN step up and host a Moderator's conference somewhere geographically central to us all (say.... Tonga?... Bareboat charter?... just thinking out loud.... )


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I've already met about 100 sailnet folks, and I hope to meet a lot more. I was hoping to meet Captain Aaron a few weeks ago, but the weather turned nasty when I was scheduled to go Key West by boat. Maybe in another couple weeks, before I have to head to the dreaded cold weather of Maryland.

Gary


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

I know he's not a member, but I would like to meet Jeff on his last sail to be reminded that my "problems" are about as important as a gnat circling a cows ass standing by the highway while cars roll by at 60. That said as far as members there any number depending on the thread I'm reading and their response, but I'd say Gary ^ for doing his trip at 70+, way cool or bljones or smacky for their blogs.


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

Any well educated right wing Republican with a happy outgoing personality who takes his seamanship seriously. That's quite a few folks here.
Dick


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually, I wouldn't mind sailing and tossing back a few with most of you peckerheads.


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

I gotta say like Smackdaddy, I would knock back a few with likely all but a very minor few here, you all are a cool bunch of folk.


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

Chef made a really long list and I wasn't on it. Phooey!!!!!

(sniff sniff)

Like Woody Allen once said: "I wouldn't want to join any club that would have me as a member"


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Has met quite a few of the crew at the Chesapeake rendezvous. Great bunch or real people too!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Good call on meeting Bob Perry. I'd love to chat with him about boat design, hear more about his interesting life in the Taiwan yards and if he wanted to I'd be willing to answer any medical questions he had about Spike.

Another boat designer that's been conspicuously absent from this list is Brent Swain. I really get a kick out of when we're discussing watermakers, or AIS or the like and he pipes up with "You don't need to spend 2 grand on that. I welded up one from scrap metal and 2" iron pipe!". Funny thing is, I believe him when he tells us he has welded up an AIS transceiver or a time machine from $2 worth of metal. I belive him and I want to see it! 

As for the fuzzy one, I plan to meet him and the whole Aussie Sailnet contingent when I'm down there. Heck, they're as rare as hen's teeth so it's not like it'll be hard to meet them all. 

MedSailor


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

I would like to meet all of you! On the net this is somewhat possible. If It is pick one I must go to a far of land to seek adventure so all the wonderful sailors here and close to me are left out in hopes that by a slim chance it may happen. PCP Is in a far distant land across the sea. My pick for the moment The first thread I got into Fin vs full Keel With wolf and Jeff and others sharing the salt for a newbe like me Thanks to all, Lou 452


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

lets see, whom have I met.......vs would like too......met tenuki, still in shock, dodenja(I bet we are as close as any two sailnet members can be moored to ea other)art by jody, stilly, a few others, but do not remember there handles.....
to meet, fuzzy and cam from down under, if I got that far, would have to meet more than fuzzball
fatty, then winston can show him what a real dog is! that means I would have to meet brian........kids and spouse would be ok too....but brian?!?!?!?
pcp would be interesting too, 
med sailor is close.......
anyone that snow ski's on the hill, or golfs......
smacky as someone said, only if'n we sunk the blinken boat and had a keg or two afterwards to enjoy, oh yeah and someone with bail money!
then denise........would need to check out the goods in avitar......i did not type that, I did not type that...............


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

MedSailor said:


> .....
> As for the fuzzy one, I plan to meet him and the whole Aussie Sailnet contingent when I'm down there. Heck, they're as rare as hen's teeth so it's not like it'll be hard to meet them all.
> 
> MedSailor


Wooo-hoo!! Let us know when you're coming over and we'll chuck an extra shrimp on the barbie..  

Be great to meet you.. only TDW is 500-odd miles north from me, Bent is another 50 or so from him, SimonV is another 500-1000 depending upon exactly whereabouts he is.. and that's just the major few on the East coast. Then there's Ilenart over westwards..


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Michael K said:


> Like Woody Allen once said: "I wouldn't want to join any club that would have me as a member"


That vile little child molester didn't say that, it was Groucho.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

smackdaddy said:


> Actually, I wouldn't mind sailing and tossing back a few with most of you peckerheads.


Smack something tells me I would need to toss back a few before that sail


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

All of the above! 

The Admiral calls Sailnet my "Facebook". Ha! I guess there is truth in that. She enjoys it, too. One name I expected to see and I will add s Rikhall. A kindred spirit and a, True Downeaster, who's help here and contributions have been most welcome. I expect he is distracted by hockey this time of year. Hard water has its uses!

Down


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

As others have said I'd crack a few beers with most folks on here.

But then I find most sailors are interesting to hang with -- especially the quirky ones and those who've spent some time outside their own borders!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

JimMcGee said:


> As others have said I'd crack a few beers with most folks on here.
> 
> But then I find most sailors are interesting to hang with -- especially the quirky ones and those who've spent some time outside their own borders!


Are you talking about nude sailing again?? 

MedSailor


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I really don't like having to name just one.

But... I _really_ want to meet Melrna. Smart, skilled, fun attitude, skipper of her own ride. What's not to like?

I had the sun tan oil and margarita machine all packed and ready to travel when Gary moved in on her. He plays the "harmless old fogey" routine, but he's really a smooth-talking shark!

In the absence of Mel, I'd like to meet some east coast, long-haul cruisers as well as some of the folks from "down under" in order to get a cross-section of sailing cultures.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

MedSailor said:


> Are you talking about nude sailing again??
> 
> MedSailor


Med, trust me, I'm the last guy you'd want to see nude sailing  :laugher

There's just not enough rum... :laugher


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I wish i had met I2F.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

bljones said:


> I wish i had met I2F.


Yeah...me too


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Cardiac Paul would have been an awesome guy to have a beer with as well. LOL is often over used in posts but I DID laugh out loud reading his stuff.

MedSailor


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

medsailor said:


> cardiac paul would have been an awesome guy to have a beer with as well. Lol is often over used in posts but i did laugh out loud reading his stuff.


+1.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I was thinking... ( I do that now and then...) Have a Sailnetters meet up at bacon sails some Saturday! Meet some more of y'all!


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Instead of running our pie holes we should do something about it.

Might be a good idea to try and set up a New England sail-up. Maybe Block Island or Long Island or ???? We had a good showing last September of C&C owners and even raised a bit for a good cause. Doesn't have to be huge and highly structured.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Forgot about CP, he did have a sense of humor even when things were falling all around him, including himself!

Chief, I may seem normal, really am not! how many folks do you know that run around pretending to be the cookie monster?!?!? including talking like one? see, not normal! But, I would still share a beer with you......bring cookies!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

blt2ski said:


> Forgot about CP, he did have a sense of humor even when things were falling all around him, including himself!
> 
> Chief, I may seem normal, really am not! how many folks do you know that run around pretending to be the cookie monster?!?!? including talking like one? see, not normal! But, I would still share a beer with you......bring cookies!


Cookies and beer.....now thats a combo


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

blt2ski said:


> Forgot about CP, he did have a sense of humor even when things were falling all around him, including himself!
> 
> Chief, I may seem normal, really am not! how many folks do you know that run around pretending to be the cookie monster?!?!? including talking like one? see, not normal! But, I would still share a beer with you......bring cookies!


Is your boat "Cookie Monster?" We once brought cookies to a race to throw at to the crew of that boat. 

MedSailor


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I couldn't, and would not want to, limit it to one or even a long list of names because I would be sure to forget someone that at some time or other I've said to myself "I bet I'd like them if I had the opportunity to meet them". Every SN'er that I have met in person has been great, and some have become very good friends. All in all, this is the best place to hang out with other sailors, guess that's why I'm still here)


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

No mine is not cookie monster.....that is an SC27 IIRC. The fellow that owns that used to own KentuckyWomen for many many years. He had a boat brokerage in Everett for a bit too. I saw him out of the corner of my eye in Anacortes tuesday when I was up that way.

By the way, anyone one seen or heard from fuzz ball? hopefully someone did not accidentally cook up some wombat stew, where fuzzy was the main part of dinner! that would be horrible! then they would have to deal with the mrs fuzzy! oh dear or me oh my! 

Marty


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

blt2ski said:


> By the way, anyone one seen or heard from fuzz ball? hopefully someone did not accidentally cook up some wombat stew, where fuzzy was the main part of dinner! that would be horrible! then they would have to deal with the mrs fuzzy! oh dear or me oh my!
> 
> Marty


His furriness is one a 1 month 'summer' cruise, like everything else they do things backwards down under... Should be back in a week or so.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

oh goody, was worried something might be amiss, only on vacation......be it winter or summer.....its all good then!

I am sure when he see's this, assuming he does, he will rattle our cages at the time!

marty


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

RobGallagher said:


> Instead of running our pie holes we should do something about it.
> 
> Might be a good idea to try and set up a New England sail-up. Maybe Block Island or Long Island or ???? We had a good showing last September of C&C owners and even raised a bit for a good cause. Doesn't have to be huge and highly structured.


Great idea! How about a rendezvous (by boat). One north, say in the Chesapeake; one South... perhaps Florida. A spot near good anchorage and marina facilities.... some 'pot luck' dinners, dingy races, conch blowing contests, etc. Great fun and a destination to sail to. Of course there should be some other 'Sailnet Rendezvous' shindigs in Oz and Europe or wherever as well.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Seaduction said:


> Great idea! How about a rendezvous (by boat). One north, say in the Chesapeake; one South... perhaps Florida. A spot near good anchorage and marina facilities.... some 'pot luck' dinners, dingy races, conch blowing contests, etc. Great fun and a destination to sail to. Of course there should be some other 'Sailnet Rendezvous' shindigs in Oz and Europe or wherever as well.


We already have a very established Rondevous in the Chesapeake ( This will be its 5th year) which takes place in June every year. This years date is June 8 and there is a thread concerning it should anyone want more information.

Should anyone have specific site questions please feel free to contact me about it as it is held where we dock our boat.

As of now which is early in the game we have 20 slips already reserved, and about 75 people signed up but our anchorage area can handle 50 boats easily. It is also accessable by land.

The "Chesapeake Lions" contingent on Sailnet is very active and we meet regularly and are a pretty together group as a whole. We have lots of individuals who are willing to step up and be organizers of events which has led to our success.

Come join us Jue 8, but please RSVP on the thread. That is necessary to coordinate the food for the event which is brought by everyone.

Dave

I know RobGallagher is trying to do similar in the Long Island Area and was able to invite others the the C&C one last year. If you have oit scheduled in August after the 15th Rob we will be up north by then. There are so many readers from there I am sure that they will pitch in and help you.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/chesa...ilnet-chesapeake-rondevous-june-8-2013-a.html


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i would like to meet anyone from sailnet who wishes to sail cruise on an iffy boat under strange circumstances into beautiful places with peaceful anchorages.....and thru a canal.....


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

hannah2 said:


> Paulo from Portugal = PCP. Is there anyone who knows more here on modern boat design and has given all so much info in one thread, INTERESTING SAILBOATS.
> 
> I hope there is a chance to meet up with him this summer.


The feeling is mutual but unless the deliver of your boat is delayed and you want to come sailing with me and my wife (you are invited), that would be impossible to manage. The other option is for you to stay with your boat in Europe for a year and have the opportunity to sail the Med. Maybe sailing in the North of Europe this summer and leave the boat here for the winter and next year sail the med before going to the US in November?

......

Well, as somebody said, this is also for me the Facebook, in fact I don't have Facebook and obviously people around here have much more in common with me than the average "friend" that I could have on Facebook.

Also as another poster said, I would like to meet almost everybody. In fact it would be more easy to say the ones that I would not like to meet personally .

Of course, there are some that for some reason or another, having to do with boating or global views I would like particularly to meet and it is a long list. I will start by the ones that help me contributing to the interesting boat thread but beside those the list is not a priority list, I mean I would like to meet you all:

So, the main contributors of the interesting boat thread,

hannah2, Ericklyc (Eric), Faster, Daviid, Bjung (Bernd), TDW (Andrews), Mr W, Mitiempo, Zdamen (José), Melrna, Nemier, Axel, blt2ski (Marty), DiasdePlaia, Ope11, Copacabana, Hmoll and all the others:

Knothead, A.Giorgos, Jameswilson, Floridaajaxsail, Lou452, Chef2sail, Dirtyboy, Outbound, Jrd22, Downeast 450, Smurphy, Casey1999, cruisingdad, smack, JulieMor, JimRadford, Bilgewater, YukonJack, SVauspicious, Rugosa, Nolatom, Alaskamc, Jackdale, Bentsailor, AdamLein, Obelisk, SloopjonB, Medsailor, SalParadise, Flyngwelshman, JonEisberg, T37Chef, StAnna, Danjarch, JimMgee, Zeehag, Steve77 and I bet much more that I don't know as well.

So that's a long list and it could be longer, yes there are a lot of nice people around and we all share the same passion: sailing, so it is more than natural to be a long one

Regards to all,

Paulo


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

Without a doubt for me it would be Jon Eisberg. I go out of my way searching for his posts on this and other boards. I want to be like him when I grow up. Only 75 now, so I've got plenty of time.
Marc


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

miatapaul----i cant find your post here -- i received the notification and read that--loved it tho----perhaps is frame of mined of reader????

is all fun anyway, isint it??

"Why is it that most of your posts make even the most mundane things sound dirty? By the way that is a good thing! :laugher

Perhaps it is just my mind, but I doubt it."


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

zeehag said:


> "Why is it that most of your posts make even the most mundane things sound dirty? By the way that is a good thing! :laugher
> 
> *Perhaps it is just my mind.*"


One can hope!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

SloopJonB said:


> One can hope!


sloop--i was quoting a post that was made by another soul, and i received notice of having been made--i couldnt find the posting, so i quoted unfairly from the notification-
-miatapaul--i cannot accept the blame for this one alone!!! but i thank you for your good words.....prolly is your mind...but that is ok, too.....


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

If you're paying for the trip, I'll vote for either the Down Under contingent, or the PNW contingent - as far as I can get from my traditional cruising grounds.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I have met many of you over the years, and enjoyed everyone that I have met. I would like to get together with my fellow moderators to hoist the bev of choice, and swap sea stories. But after that there is too long a list of folks I would like to meet to meet the rules and intention of this thread.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Cp, i2f


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

wish i2f were still with the living. sad loss. rip john.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2010)

> Sequitar- not just his voyage, but he loves and knows his food


I happen to be in the same yard as Sequitar....it's just that no one is on it right now. 

What really upsets me, is I _had the chance to meet wingNwing this fall in Annapolis where we could have talked about cruising in general, and how amazing the Great Lakes are, but I couldn't log into Sailnet at the time and didn't know of another way to contact her._


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

I too, would like to meet most of the people I have talked to here on SN. There are a few I would most likely give a second chance, if I met in person. Sometime I find it easier to form an opinion of someone on line and that’s not always a good thing. I like positive people and positive attitudes. SN has a great bunch of diverse people and I love that. Some of the ones that have been gracious to me in the year or so I have been here are:
Chef2sail
BLjones- 
Faster- 
Hellosailor- 
Jackdale- 
PBeezer 

Just to name a few


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

I would like to have met Robert Gainer (Tartan34C)


----------



## ShortCircuit (Jul 15, 2011)

As I'm deep in the heart of electrical system projects, I'd say MaineSail in a heartbeat. In his writing he sounds like a regular guy without pretentions or ego, and as a fellow writer of technical stuff I'd think I'd "click" with him pretty quickly.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

I think that I have only met two other Sailnetters: mitiempo and jgbrown when they were ripping speaker wire out of Jeremy's boat on Granville Island last May.

Right now I would like to sit down and have a beer with anyone in a warm climate. It was -22C (-37C with the wind chill) this morning when I walked the dog.

At this point I might be in favour of global warming, well ...... maybe local warming.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

wind_magic said:


> I would like to have met Robert Gainer (Tartan34C)


Thank you for reminding me of this guy too. His name was poping up in my brain, but could not remember the name.......he had some good stories etc too.

wing, we could probably get you to the NW way cheaper than down under!

Marty


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

blt2ski said:


> wing, we could probably get you to the NW way cheaper than down under!


No, no, no, no.. don't listen to Marty. It's fine and sunny over here - and we go sailing all year round. Why ever would you want to go to the PNW?? It's all snow and ice up there.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Cam,

With ALL due respect, it is not snow and ice all the time up here, more so on the upper eastern coast, at least here, we cans ail all year long! We do not have to pull the boat every fall and spring......had a great sail on new years day!

I need to find me a stick and have you go fetch one.........

Marty's


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hell ... I'd be happy as a clam for the SailNet Mod Squad conference to be held in the PNW.

For some reason the expression 'pissing into the wind' comes to mind.

Anywho, I've met a couple of the Australians (Bent and Hartley) and the Killarneys Bruce and June when they came through Sydney and Giulietta who no longer visits alas. I think that is all. A couple of Anarchists and CFers as well.

To many possibilities to nail down a single one.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

MedSailor said:


> Good call on meeting Bob Perry. I'd love to chat with him about boat design, hear more about his interesting life in the Taiwan yards and if he wanted to I'd be willing to answer any medical questions he had about Spike.
> 
> Another boat designer that's been conspicuously absent from this list is Brent Swain. I really get a kick out of when we're discussing watermakers, or AIS or the like and he pipes up with "You don't need to spend 2 grand on that. I welded up one from scrap metal and 2" iron pipe!". Funny thing is, I believe him when he tells us he has welded up an AIS transceiver or a time machine from $2 worth of metal. I belive him and I want to see it!
> 
> ...


I suggested stainless, not iron pipe. Funny how people addicted to consumerism distort things, to justify their own economic screwups.
If you are ever in Northern Georgia Strait, I can show you my 540 gallon per day watermaker in operation. Cost me just over $700 to build, a tiny fraction of the West Marine price, and a better unit..

I could have a coffee and a long chat with Aaron, about practical boating innovations


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been honored to have met several of you..

As* Blt2Ski *says, his boat is right across the dock from mine. (I provide beer for his crew occasionally)
*Faster* gave me a lift from the train station to my new boat.. And surprised me while I was leaving the customs dock in False Creek last year
*CharlieCobra*worked on my new boat
*ArtByJody* and I cross paths occasionally
*jrd22* and Laurie Ann kept me from banging my boat against the fuel dock
*erps* taught me how to use a sextant

and there have been more.

But I would most like to meet Fuzzy. I expect we share common perspectives on many things (except that he lives upside down)


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

djodenda said:


> But I would most like to meet Fuzzy. I expect we share common perspectives on many things (except that he lives upside down)


At least a female fuzzy has a pouch that faces the right way.

(upside down pouch on an upside down wombat = pouch is right side up )


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Brent Swain said:


> If you are ever in Northern Georgia Strait, I can show you my 540 gallon per day watermaker in operation. Cost me just over $700 to build, a tiny fraction of the West Marine price, and a better unit..


Hey Brent, have you ever done a write up on it?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm still trying to work out the pouch business WindMagic, but I think I get where you are coming from.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

JimMcGee said:


> Hey Brent, have you ever done a write up on it?


+1. It would be great to see some pics and a write up - and/or video - of your inventions doing their thing. Seeing these things in action with illustrated results would go along way toward doing away with the skepticism that your solutions aren't really "better" than the more expensive solutions.

I'd definitely be interested in such info.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

+1 for Robert Gainer. I could not think of his last name...

So I'm down for Robert Gainer, Cardiac Paul & Imagine2Frolic...just not too soon.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I would like to meet everybody on Sailnet. I went out to my boat the other day and had the dreaded pink notice from the coppers telling me I was illegally moored and needed to move. For the first time in years I'm on a sea wall!! at 3D BOAT YARD on Stock Island, doing the final preperations for my next trip to Honduras in May. I'll be at sea on the tug for the next 2 weeks, but anybody is welcome to come on down and say hello if you're in the Area this spring. The boat is called the Knot Known, the name is not written anywhere on it so it will be easy to find. You'll know her when you see her. 
Cheer's and Dito to anyone who mentioned me specificly.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, I would be happy to meet anyone from Sailnet. Problem is, I find myself in the most remote places most of the time. We are going to be in the PNW next fall though...I think.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Capt.aaron said:


> I You'll know her when you see her.


You got that right! Here is a photo of Aaron weighing anchor on his boat










MedSailor


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmm, wouldn't be able to limit it to one (and it's a little unfair as I've met a few of the Aussies already). However, the first three that come to mind (immediately) are: 

CruisingDad - fun to talk to, doesn't agree with me on politics, and a veritable fount of info/stories about sailing & sailing with kids.
bljones - nothing better than spending a day on the water with witty mates
jackdale - a man I hope I sound like when I get to his stage in life - knowledgable, with a wide range of experience across many aspects of life, and a wise sailor to boot 



blt2ski said:


> By the way, anyone one seen or heard from fuzzball? hopefully someone did not accidentally cook up some wombat stew, where fuzzy was the main part of dinner! that would be horrible! then they would have to deal with the mrs fuzzy! oh dear or me oh my!


_Wombat stew, Wombat stew, Gooey, brewy, Yummy chewy, Wombat stew!_








Ole fuzzy - he's what's for dinner


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

wombat- the other, other white meat.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Now that I have been named

Some Canucks
- Killarney sailor
- SloopJonB
- Cups
- Rikhall
- Faster
- ShockT
- Brent Swain
- Bilgewater

Some PNWers (almost Canada, eh?)
- Jrd22 (should be a Canuck if we had our rightful claim to the San Juans)
- Erps


Some Furriners
- Bent
- Fuzzy
- PCP
- Aaron
- Smacky
- Zeehag
- Chef2sail
- Alibaba


Not meant to be be inclusive or exclusive.

Hell I will have a beer ( a decent one - dark) with just about anyone.

I will be in Nanaimo for a meeting on March 23.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

... ahem.... Ummm... Jack, Bilgewater is one of us, is he not??

.. and surely we'll see you one day at Granville Island!?


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Faster said:


> ... ahem.... Ummm... Jack, Bilgewater is one of us, is he not??
> 
> .. and surely we'll see you one day at Granville Island!?


Fixed

I am doing an Around Vancouver Island starting right before the Victoria day weekend. We are leaving from Granville and arriving there as well.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

pnw is waaay too cold, now i have finally kinda adjusted to cooold 72 degree nights....
but, ........
here is warm n sunny and gorgeous.....


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

zeehag said:


> pnw is waaay too cold, now i have finally kinda adjusted to cooold 72 degree nights....
> but, ........
> here is warm n sunny and gorgeous.....


Have a Negra Modelo for me.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Gee.. nobody wants to meet little 'ol me... 

That'd be right.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> Gee.. nobody wants to meet little 'ol me...
> 
> That'd be right.


and why would they ?

(He's a Victorian donchaknow)


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Hartley18 said:


> Gee.. nobody wants to meet little 'ol me...


Well, I've already met you... and can only congratulate everyone on their astounding good taste so far 

I'd try on the whole "Melbourne vs Sydney" thing, but even I moved away from Sydney... though coming in through the heads is probably one of the nicest entrances to a city I've ever had. 

Actually, I'll be down in Melbourne in July. Might see if we can catch up then


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

A big *HA!* to both of you..  



BentSailor said:


> Actually, I'll be down in Melbourne in July. Might see if we can catch up then


Please do - I look forward to it.. although I can't promise as positively luxurious a sail as is to be had on the Womboat.

..and keep in mind that I ain't the only Sailnetter down here.. just the most regular contributor. Perhaps it's because I was actually born in Sydney and just happen to live here, 'tis all..


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Hartley18 said:


> Gee.. nobody wants to meet little 'ol me...
> 
> That'd be right.


Oui! Don't be a bloody sook! I'm planning on meeting the whole lot of yous!  Shrimp on the barbie my ass! Won't be no Fosters neither! It'll be snags, a Four and Twenty, and a VB or nothing at all!

Since I grew up in Melbourne, it's definitely on the list. Hopefully the S/V Gadfly will be at the St. Kilda marina when I'm there. He's a fellow Formosa 41 sailor with a great blog where he sails Austrazeeland and SE Aisa in search of alcohol and good SCUBA diving.

MedSailor


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

MedSailor said:


> Oui! Don't be a bloody sook! I'm planning on meeting the whole lot of yous!  Shrimp on the barbie my ass! Won't be no Fosters neither! It'll be snags, a Four and Twenty, and a VB or nothing at all!
> 
> Since I grew up in Melbourne, it's definitely on the list. Hopefully the S/V Gadfly will be at the St. Kilda marina when I'm there. He's a fellow Formosa 41 sailor with a great blog where he sails Austrazeeland and SE Aisa in search of alcohol and good SCUBA diving.
> 
> MedSailor


Sounds good to me, Med. 

There's rather a lot of marina-building over at St Kilda at the minute. They've finally started on the extension, so they should be able to find a spot for you.. if not, look me up and I'll see what we can organise over at Willi.

Seriously though, you'd actually eat a Four and Twenty? There are much better pies to be had here nowadays. Methinks Melbourne has moved on a bit since you were last here.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Hartley18 said:


> Seriously though, you'd actually eat a Four and Twenty? There are much better pies to be had here nowadays. Methinks Melbourne has moved on a bit since you were last here.


Naaaaw. They taste like crap! When I was showing my wife around Australia a few years ago I was telling her how bad the "snanus" pies were and we kept getting really good ones from local bakeries. I finally was able to get a four and twenty at the MCG and it was every bit as crap as I remember. Certainly does seem like the pie market has stepped it up quite a bit since I was a kid there.

The next question is have you improved on the hot dog? (not a snag, but a hot-dog) Can you get one now that isn't full of grey gristle and stains the bun pink? Those were horrible! uke

MedSailor

All this talk has me craving real fish and chips.... Ummm.... flake and minimum chips.....


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

MedSailor said:


> The next question is have you improved on the hot dog? (not a snag, but a hot-dog) Can you get one now that isn't full of grey gristle and stains the bun pink? Those were horrible! uke
> 
> MedSailor
> 
> All this talk has me craving real fish and chips.... Ummm.... flake and minimum chips.....


Nope. You can forget the hot-dogs.. but they're only sold to tourists anyways, so you have to expect that.

But flake and minimum chips we *can* do!! Just wait 'till you get here.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Hartley18 said:


> Gee.. nobody wants to meet little 'ol me...
> 
> That'd be right.


Well, I would like to meet you. You have just to appear, I will not only offer you a beer but a lunch. In winter you can find me in Portugal, in the summer ... who knows?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

JimMcGee said:


> Hey Brent, have you ever done a write up on it?


Yes , instructions for building on are in my book. Wolf Berg 
(wolfwatermakers.com) has been using his since the 90's. No problems.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Brent Swain said:


> Yes , instructions for building on are in my book. Wolf Berg
> (wolfwatermakers.com) has been using his since the 90's. No problems.


Wow! Their cheapest self-install kits are $4800 CAD!

How'd you get yours down to $700?


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> Gee.. nobody wants to meet little 'ol me...


Hey.... considered this is a blessing. 
Thanks Buddha and Golden Calf, I am not in anyone's list. Can you imgine the pressure this will bring? One needs to lose some wt, have face lift, get a liposuction and study the whole encyclopedia. ....LOL

This reminds me of "Better to keep your mouth closed and be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt" 

I am with the old school and respect others privacy. I will simply write to the person I would like to meet in a PM. Ask him or her politely and state my objective to meet so s/he can make an informed decision if they are willing to meet with me. In today's internet age, no reply means not interested. I will move on and not to talk about it.

I certainly would not brag about how many sailors, sailnetees, famous celebrities that i I have met, nor I will brag about how many boat cards I have collected. Likewise, I don't disclose any conversation either except when I have the permission to do so. My father instilled this in my head long ago. For this reason, I hardly met anyone, except a couple individual. I am a stranger on Sailnet which is perfectly OK with me. I don't need to be famous on Sailnet. I just need to be the best sailor in the open sea.

However, whatever floats your boat, it is perfectly fine with me.


----------



## DougSabbag (Aug 3, 2011)

How about a New England meeting this summer at Marthas Vineyard? There is a good free anchorage at Edgartown / Chappaquiddick, and lots of bars & restaurants there.

I would suggest around the 4th of July as a default date.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Perhaps Gloucester on July 20? Lots of places to party and a very interesting place. We will be staying at The Crows Nest the 18th, 19th and the 20th. A very friendly bar. Remember it from "The Perfect Storm"? The 4th is already on the books. Would like to make it but.... 

Down


----------



## DougSabbag (Aug 3, 2011)

downeast450 said:


> Perhaps Gloucester on July 20? Lots of places to party and a very interesting place. The 4th is already on the books. Would like to make it but.
> 
> Down


For me cruising to Gloucester is a short day cruise. I'd be coming out of Boston Harbor, and it's about 35 miles.

If the weather is good, I wouldn't mind a bit!


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

downeast450 said:


> Perhaps Gloucester on July 20? Lots of places to party and a very interesting place. We will be staying at The Crows Nest the 18th, 19th and the 20th. A very friendly bar. Remember it from "The Perfect Storm"? The 4th is already on the books. Would like to make it but....
> 
> Down


That might work for me. I could ride my bike there!


----------



## seascene (Oct 24, 2012)

smackdaddy said:


> Wow! Their cheapest self-install kits are $4800 CAD!
> 
> How'd you get yours down to $700?


I launched and began the rest of my life as a full time liveaboard cruising the BC coast on one of Brent's boats in 2005. The new addition of his book/manual has all that stuff in there (illustrated) plus other simple to build and practical do it yourself projects. Must say it is also a good read with some "Annie Hill" style simplicity discussion (except he said it first) about getting off the treadmill. This is my 4th copy. I don't lend in out anymore. I think he asks $20 or so plus postage.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

DougSabbag said:


> How about a New England meeting this summer at Marthas Vineyard? There is a good free anchorage at Edgartown / Chappaquiddick, and lots of bars & restaurants there.
> 
> I would suggest around the 4th of July as a default date.


Only if you absolutely promise, cross your heart, etc, that you will not bring up the topic of being rescued at sea or how it should be done. Nothing but fights every time you do.

The holding outside at Edgartown can be tricky, but its a great spot. Jul 4 is crazy busy, another weekend might be a better idea. The Edgartown moorings are a relative bargain around here. $40, IIRC. Well maintained and you can reserve them online, so you're not in a dash to arrive.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Only if you absolutely promise, cross your heart, etc, that you will not bring up the topic of being rescued at sea or how it should be done. Nothing but fights every time you do.


MAKE SURE to have a video camera available. I want to see the throwdown when you guys get drunk and start arguing AMVER. That will be classic.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> MAKE SURE to have a video camera available. I want to see the throwdown when you guys get drunk and start arguing AMVER. That will be classic.


I'm going to start with an anchor argument and then discuss guns aboard, before moving to AMVER. And I will start drunk, not get drunk.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

DougSabbag said:


> For me cruising to Gloucester is a short day cruise. I'd be coming out of Boston Harbor, and it's about 35 miles.
> 
> If the weather is good, I wouldn't mind a bit!


It is our annual, and could become, the first annual Sailnet rendezvous celebration of one of the GREAT solo sailors, Blackburn!

Down


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Minnewaska said:


> I'm going to start with an anchor argument and then discuss guns aboard, before moving to AMVER. And I will start drunk, not get drunk.


Rumour has it, the great and wonderful mrs smacky will bail us out! sometime in some not so long ago distant future.......when she learns to use the force, and a light saber!

In the mean time, Captn aaron IIRC has the BIGGEST anchor!

Marty


----------



## DougSabbag (Aug 3, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> Only if you absolutely promise, cross your heart, etc, that you will not bring up the topic of being rescued at sea or how it should be done. Nothing but fights every time you do.
> 
> The holding outside at Edgartown can be tricky, but its a great spot. Jul 4 is crazy busy, another weekend might be a better idea. The Edgartown moorings are a relative bargain around here. $40, IIRC. Well maintained and you can reserve them online, so you're not in a dash to arrive.


 I swear to God I would not bring that up.

Evelyn and I have zero interest in discussing that entire event at all.
The only time it comes up, is when asked about it, or indirectly when the question of "what happened to your GulfStar" happens.

I agree that the 4th would be "crazy busy". So, the following weekend perhaps?

Being a "New Englander", there is the ugly reality that the real "summer" is very short lived. That's why I keep focusing on July.


----------



## DougSabbag (Aug 3, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> I'm going to start with an anchor argument and then discuss guns aboard, before moving to AMVER. And I will start drunk, not get drunk.


If we're all drunk, who the Hell would care about any of those things?

But if they came up I could just pull out my assualt rifle and silence will settle amongst the group....


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

DougSabbag said:


> If we're all drunk, who the @#!*% would care about any of those things?
> 
> But if they came up I could just pull out my assualt rifle and silence will settle amongst the group....


Big anchor and small gun, ( for easy hiding ) and get drunk so you're not afraid to shoot (Liquid courage) and have "Drunk Man" strength for weighing big anchor in a hurry. Let's not forget 100 feet of 5/8 chain, as important as the big anchor.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

blt2ski said:


> Rumour has it, the great and wonderful mrs smacky will bail us out! sometime in some not so long ago distant future.......


Smackmomma would only bail out the fun ones.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Who decides? This is getting religious!

Down


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

DougSabbag said:


> How about a New England meeting this summer at Marthas Vineyard? There is a good free anchorage at Edgartown / Chappaquiddick, and lots of bars & restaurants there.
> 
> I would suggest around the 4th of July as a default date.


Might I suggest starting a separate thread with an appropriate title in the relevant Destinations forum? We can make it a sticky like the other SailNet get togethers.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

I have been very fortunate. I have met Cardiac Paul and spent a few hours with him a few years back. Great guy he was, he is missed. Then my girlfriend and I spent an afternoon sailing with Smack and we had a great time with his two sons. She still talks about that, I may get a boat now with her blessing. Thanks Smack. 
Also we met aeventyr60 when I was in Malaysia a few months ago. Some great hospitality and boat buying tips when buying overseas. 

Get out there guys and shake hands. The world is small and we have no idea how many days we are allotted.

Jerry
BTW, JonB gets my vote. A bare knuckle fight (not really) followed by some cold beer.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Our boys still talk about that afternoon as well Jerry. That was a lot of fun dude.

Come back any time.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

DRFerron said:


> Might I suggest starting a separate thread with an appropriate title in the relevant Destinations forum? We can make it a sticky like the other SailNet get togethers.


YEAH! This is supposed to be about who you would "like" to meet. What's all this stuff about ACTUALLY MEETING each other?  

Personally I'd like to see a forum subsection about getting together with other Sailnetters. You could organize events such as are being discussed on this thread or just post where you're going to be on the weekend and maybe someone familiar would knock on your hull with a cold drink in hand. Since Latts and Atts is no more, maybe we could re-appropriate that space.

MedSailor


----------



## Capt-T (Aug 14, 2011)

Who: CruisingDad
Why: Because I'm currently a part-time SailingDad and would like to someday become another full-time CruisingDad while my last two kids are still around

---- the rule-follower in me says to stop here as the thread intended, but I have a couple more I can't pass up ---

Who: Maine Sail
Why: Because I'm pretty sure that by spending a couple of hours with him I could triple my current knowledge about boats and still only maybe scratch 1% of what this guy knows

Who: Capt.aaron
Why: To hear some stories that I could pass along to my grandchildren someday! "I met this guy once who... "


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

smackdaddy said:


> Wow! Their cheapest self-install kits are $4800 CAD!
> 
> How'd you get yours down to $700?


3 GPM pressure washer pumps often come on sale for under $300. Anything with ceramic plungers will do, and are far more strongly built than the ones they make for watermakers. Membranes I got a good deal on, but the prices for them have dropped a long way since. I welded up my own membrane housing out of 2/1/2 inch sch 40 stainless pipe, which fit the 540 GPD membranes perfectly. Then it's a a pre filtre from the hardware store, some hydraulic hose and a few other fittings, a V belt and pulleys off the engine.Not much to them.
Certainly not $4800 worth .


----------



## DougSabbag (Aug 3, 2011)

Brent Swain said:


> 3 GPM pressure washer pumps often come on sale for under $300. Anything with ceramic plungers will do, and are far more strongly built than the ones they make for watermakers. Membranes I got a good deal on, but the prices for them have dropped a long way since. I welded up my own membrane housing out of 2/1/2 inch sch 40 stainless pipe, which fit the 540 GPD membranes perfectly. Then it's a a pre filtre from the hardware store, some hydraulic hose and a few other fittings, a V belt and pulleys off the engine.Not much to them.
> Certainly not $4800 worth .


"Certainly not $4800 worth " REally? Considering all your expertise and efforts, like welding, which you did to accomplish that device, for someone without all that personal ability, money is the only "other way" to do it.

You're not valuing your skills high enough.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

DougSabbag said:


> "Certainly not $4800 worth " REally? Considering all your expertise and efforts, like welding, which you did to accomplish that device, for someone without all that personal ability, money is the only "other way" to do it.
> 
> You're not valuing your skills high enough.


I don't know. Welding doesn't cost much, 50-150$us/hr. Welding something as simple as Swain is writing about shouldn't take very long to do as long as you know what the design is and have it all marked out. Of course if you want the welder to do all the thinking for you (design) then sure it'll cost a lot of money, but if all s/he is doing is cutting where you say cut and welding, not so much.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

wind_magic said:


> I don't know. Welding doesn't cost much, 50-150$us/hr. Welding something as simple as Swain is writing about shouldn't take very long to do as long as you know what the design is and have it all marked out. Of course if you want the welder to do all the thinking for you (design) then sure it'll cost a lot of money, but if all s/he is doing is cutting where you say cut and welding, not so much.


You make a really good point. If you have it all cut up, designed out, and ready to weld, it shouldn't cost much at all to have someone do it. That also saves you the expense of buying the welding rig and rods.

I know Swain has a welder design in his book that you can apparently create using a car alternator, heavy gauge wire, a corkscrew, and an avacado but taking the mostly finished project to my local stainless welder has real appeal. 

I think it's time I buy Swain's book. Odds are there is at least one piece of knowledge in there that will save me more than the cost of the book...

MedSailor


----------



## DougSabbag (Aug 3, 2011)

wind_magic said:


> I don't know. Welding doesn't cost much, 50-150$us/hr. Welding something as simple as Swain is writing about shouldn't take very long to do as long as you know what the design is and have it all marked out. Of course if you want the welder to do all the thinking for you (design) then sure it'll cost a lot of money, but if all s/he is doing is cutting where you say cut and welding, not so much.


You're not seeing the big picture.... It isn't just the act of welding, but all the items you knew to select to assemble, then being ready and able to put it all together including the welding portion, is way beyond the majority of people out there.

So, just because YOU can do this doesn't mean that everyone should expect to be able to, at the costs you are coming in at.

Not trying to make an argument, just pointing out most people aren't so "handy" and so knowledgable about the various resources available.


----------



## captainbri (Dec 16, 2012)

I have not been on the forum to long, I can say about anyone. Most people are very different online than face to face. I get along with about anyone as long as they are not to stuffy or pompous.

brb I have to go fire the butler it is 2am and he is not working.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

captainbri said:


> I have not been on the forum to long, I can say about anyone. Most people are very different online than face to face. I get along with about anyone as long as they are not to stuffy or pompous.
> 
> brb I have to go fire the butler it is 2am and he is not working.


I am not familiar with a "Butler". Is that a gas or oil stove?

Down


----------



## Leocat66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Gary - Travlineasy - The real deal, down to earth and seems to enjoy every day to the max.

Captain Aaron - Experience


----------

